# need some help



## carter (Jul 24, 2006)

i need some advice i am going to buy a nissan 240sx s14 and i was wondering if i could put in there a rb26dett engine in it or iwas thinking maybe putting it in a s13 please tell me what you think it will be greatly appreciated thank you


----------



## silhead1995 (Jul 20, 2006)

You can But from what I hear doing it yourself is chore. I would go with the sr20. But thats me. You can score and RB26 and RB25 trans for about $4000.00 depending on where you go for it. You'd probably be better off with the S14. But its all in what you want, and plan to do with the car after.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

SR20 would be better. unless you have a lot of money to spend, i wouldn't recommend the RB26 swap.


----------



## carter (Jul 24, 2006)

*thanks*

thanks for the advice to be honest with you i am not really worried about the money i just want to make sure i can do the stuff i want to do to it like can i put the s15 headlights kit on a s13 or even put the rb26 in it please let me know what you guys think


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

anything can be done as long as you have enough money. you can buy an S15 conversion kit for the S13 and people have put RB26's in them.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, it has been discussed before, not only here, but all over the internet, you CAN drop an rb26deT into an s13/14, you MUST drop it down to a single turbo to clear the steering rack. you also have to use an rb25 RWD transmission. don't worry about them saying an sr is easier, it's pretty much the same, except you've got to buy more stuff.


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

So you can only use it as a DET and not TT, whats the average price range for this type of project? without going out of hand with all kinds of stuff


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

well, you have to drop it to a single turbo to clear the steering rack. there's no way around it, unless you convert it to RHD. and even then, i'm not sure you can go TT. it depends on what you can get an rb26 and 25 tranny for. i'm guessing around 10k for the engine and tranny. you also need the crossmember i believe. r32 i think, i'd have to check. so, for parts alone, let's just say 12-14k. then there's wiring, which you can spend a few days on, and hope it's right, or send it out to someone to do it. either way, it's not fun. i'd say around 16k total, maybe less if you can get a deal on all of the parts. and that's with doing your own labor. that'd also propel the car to the mid 13s with a stock swap.


----------



## mrasiankix (Sep 27, 2004)

does anyone know of a full if not semi complete list of all special parts needed for this swap? I didnt know about the crossmember


----------



## carter (Jul 24, 2006)

what other options do i have so the 240sx could have at least 400hp+ talk to me guys any suggestions


----------



## lopezsentra (Jul 18, 2005)

carter said:


> what other options do i have so the 240sx could have at least 400hp+ talk to me guys any suggestions


Sr20 with turbo upgrade kit from turbo-kits.com and look at this months issue of drifting magazine for tips to keep the temp of everything under the hood down the coolder the air flow and the more of it the more hp also look for that cryCO2 kit i here you get good hp from it


----------



## carter (Jul 24, 2006)

how about a ball park figure about how many horses thanx


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

carter said:


> how about a ball park figure about how many horses thanx


well, an sr can make 400hp on a stock block, just upgraded turbo, and injectors with an intercooler basically. the KA can do almost the same, but it's really pushing it. it all depends on what you want to do, i suggest you search for what others have done, and what they think about it.


----------



## carter (Jul 24, 2006)

really i tought it only was about 200 hp stock


----------



## silhead1995 (Jul 20, 2006)

S13 is about 200hp, S14 is about 225hp, S15 is about 250hp, all stock ratings. The Sr20 can do about 400hp with z32 maf and SAFC 2 or power FC, 740cc injectors, upgraded fuel pumo, boost controller, 1.0mm metal head gasket, rocker stoppers, S15 turbo (not necessary but helps). JWT ECU.


----------



## carter (Jul 24, 2006)

does anyone know of a import shop around here in or around chicago thanx


----------

